
Let's just get rid of peer review - simonpure
https://danco.substack.com/p/lets-just-get-rid-of-peer-review
======
aurizon
Prepare the Journals for a 100 fold increase in submitted papers, mostly from
China, India, Pakistan. In truth, the journals review via volunteer experts in
the field who screen out the crap. People can prepay the journal fee and make
it open source. Better would be for the Nobell Committee to announce they will
only consider open source papers.... That would be a real fox in the henhouse
situation...

